
Direct Fusion Drive - simonebrunozzi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Fusion_Drive
======
_Microft
Via the citations, I found a video on how the engine roughly works:

[http://www.psatellite.com/direct-fusion-drive-technical-
anim...](http://www.psatellite.com/direct-fusion-drive-technical-animation/)

------
throwawaysea
The principle section of this article makes it seem like such a complex device
with many intersections between various fields of physics and engineering to
make it all work. Remarkable.

